# Alojamento do Forum Suspenso !?



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2006 às 22:40)

Como não vi ninguém aqui falar disso, questiono eu o que se passou nestes últimos dois dias. Não tive acesso ao fórum , porque o seu alojamento encontrava-se suspenso. Administrador, informa-nos porque isto acontece, e já agora, o que fazer nestas situações. A minha maior angústia foi estar completamente "off-line" sem possibilidade de contacto com qualquer membro, como fazer nestas situações, quem devo contactar


----------



## Minho (30 Jul 2006 às 00:16)

Também fico preocupado quando acontecem situações destas principalmente por ficarmos isolados do pessoal. Podiamos criar um blog para utilização em recurso, quando o fórum estivesse em baixo...


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jul 2006 às 00:52)

Boa sugestão, Minho.


----------



## Administrador (30 Jul 2006 às 01:12)

O azar persegue este fórum, que mais uma vez volta a estar em baixo  

Ao que parece, um site alojado na empresa de alojamento está a fazer ligações excessivas ao servidor SQL e existem 3 suspeitos, uma dessas suspeitas recaiu sobre o MeteoPT... Como tal, decidiram suspender esses sites temporáriamente até resolverem o problema. Na verdade, o problema ainda não está resolvido, foi preciso zangar-me e ser teimoso com eles para voltarem a pôr o site a funcionar, não se justifica 3 dias para identificar qual dos site estava a criar os problemas.

Já agora, aproveito para informar que o MeteoPT está de malas aviadas para uma empresa de alojamento profissional, assim que acabarem os 6 meses, já pagos, com a empresa actual. Acho que é a unica maneira de acabar definitivamente com este tipo de problemas que assolam o fórum desde que foi criado.

Quanto ao isolamento entre os membros criado por este tipo de situações, acho boa ideia abrir um forum de emergência ou algo semelhante para podermos entrar em contacto e para eu poder dar explicações sobre o sucedido.


----------



## tozequio (30 Jul 2006 às 01:49)

Eu posso criar um daqueles foruns gratituitos, só para as emergências. Estão interessados?


----------



## Administrador (30 Jul 2006 às 01:52)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Eu posso criar um daqueles foruns gratituitos, só para as emergências. Estão interessados?



Criei um agora, antes de ler a tua mensagem  

É este:

http://www.meteopt.bb2.org/

Espero não ser preciso usá-lo, mas se por acaso, guardem nos vossos favoritos


----------



## tozequio (30 Jul 2006 às 02:19)

Já está adicionado aos meus favoritos.  

Já não corremos o risco de ficarmos sem fórum no próximo Inverno quando houver a possibilidade de nevar à cota 0


----------



## Luis França (1 Ago 2006 às 00:57)

*Tempo alternativo*

Boas,

Cheguei hoje a Lisboa e vim ao fórum, claro, quando reparei que houve de novo problemas com o mesmo.; como já tinha dito há umas semanas atrás ao criar um blog  http://meteopt.blogspot.com  para eventuais dificuldades em "postar" mensagens tb pode servir para colocar imagens/ sons escolhida(o)s em galerias (através de links: contas de correio no _Yahoo_ dão 1GB de imagens em www.flickr.com com o mesmo _user_ do mail ; no www.box.net podem pôr imagens, sons, videos até 10MB, documentos linkados para membros do fórum - a imagem em pequeno é vísivel para o público mas a "versão completa" é só para membros convidados).
Fiquei mais descansado  quando verifiquei que outros membros do fórum sentiram o mesmo e a iniciativa nasceu . 

- agora mesmo tive 2 tentativas falhadas para conseguir enviar isto ...


----------

